# iPad Air 2 vs iPad Pro 9,7"



## equinoxe28 (24 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

J'envisage l'achat d'un nouvel iPad pour remplacer mon iPad 2.

J'hésite entre l'iPad Air 2 et le nouvel iPad Pro 9,7".

Mes utilisations sont principalement de la consultation internet, appli Chronodrive, appli canal + mais pas de jeux puissants. Cet iPad servira essentiellement pour la famille (consultation).

Votre avis ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Mars 2016)

N'importe quelle tablette Android à bas coût suffit...


----------



## equinoxe28 (24 Mars 2016)

Merci pour la réponse.
Je préfère iOS d'une part et d'autre part l'avantage de l'iPad c'est que j'ai mes favoris safari et les photos synchronisés avec le cloud Apple. Donc il me faut une tablette Apple.


----------



## lineakd (24 Mars 2016)

@equinoxe28, les deux te conviendraient sans problème.
Et en ce moment le refurb d'apple se remplit d'air 2 en wifi de 64 go à 459€.
J'utilise avec grand plaisir un air 2 depuis un an et demi. Celui-ci va faire le bonheur d'une autre personne ce week-end.


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2016)

Prend l'iPad Air, ce sera bien suffisant. Le pro n'a de Pro que son prix et sa puissance. Vu ton utilisation, un iPad Air peut t'être utile pendant des années. Pas besoin de sauter vers la version Pro vu que la taille d'écran est identique et les logiciels vont encore être optimisés pour l'iPad Air pendant très longtemps. Si éventuellement un jeu peut être optimisé pour les capacités graphiques du Pro, il sera également livré avec une version Air vu le nombre d'appareils en circulation.


----------



## equinoxe28 (24 Mars 2016)

@lineakd : j'ai une question : pourquoi tu vends ton iPad Air 2 ?


----------



## equinoxe28 (24 Mars 2016)

@gwen : oui c'est bien ce que je me dis. Merci.


----------



## matth03 (24 Mars 2016)

Bonjour, j'ai le même "dilemme" que equinoxe28, je possède aujourd'hui un ipad mini 2 et souhaite passer sur le format au dessus. Je trouve l'ipad pro vraiment bien au vu des dernieres fonctionnalités (le fait qu'il s'adapte à la lumière ambiante ainsi que la camera facetime plus poussée...)
En terme d'utilisation, je consulte mes mails, internet, réseaux sociaux; je joue à certains jeux (les plus connus); j'aimerais bien qu'il commence à remplacer mon macbook pro pour des taches plus bureautique également.
L'ipad Air 2 fera surement le travail mais je ne sais pas justement.
J'aimerais vos avis  Merci


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2016)

Si la fonction d'adaptation de la colorimétrie te fait de l'oeil, le pro est fait pour toi. Second point, si tu veux faire de la bureautique, cela veut dire que tu as de grandes chances (enfin, je ne sais pas si c'est de la chance) d'utiliser Microsoft Office (Word Excel, etc.). Du coup, cette suite est offerte sur la petite version pro qui vient de sortir. 

Voici donc deux arguments pour prendre le pro et non le Air.


----------



## matth03 (24 Mars 2016)

Merci de ton avis, la suite office n'est pas disponible gratuitement sur le air 2 ?

J'hésite vraiment car la différence de prix n'est pas négligeable :/


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2016)

Elle est gratuite mais il faut abonnement payant sur l'iPad Air. Sur le Pro, elle est gratuite mais ne nécessite pas d'abonnement payant.

http://www.igen.fr/ipad/2016/03/les-ipad-pro-pas-egaux-face-office-95284


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Mars 2016)

Non, vous confondez tout: office est gratuit sur les tablettes de moins de 10" ( regle Microsoft). Elle est donc gratuite sur les air, mini, et le petit pro... Elle nécessite l'abonnement à partir de l'iPad pro 12" car plus grand que 10"...
L'abonnement payant libéré quelques fonctions non indispensable sur les tablettes de moins de 10"...

Sur les tablettes de plus de 10", impossible pa contre de modifier un document sans l'abonnement...

Perso j'ai un abonnement familial car ce n'est pas cher du tout (surtout acheter en promo sur Amazon), et permet d'avoir des licences sur le Mac de toute la famille...


----------



## lineakd (24 Mars 2016)

@equinoxe28, je le donne à quelqu'un qui a pris plaisir à utiliser le numérique en utilisant les appareils sous ios.
Je ne l'aurais pas changé si ce n'était pas pour elle car j'ai envie d'un 12,9" mais je vais attendre la 2e ou 3ème génération de celui-ci.
Je n'ai pas encore pré-commandé le pro 9,7".


----------



## equinoxe28 (25 Mars 2016)

@lineakd : merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Non, vous confondez tout


En effet, merci pour ces éclaircissement car je n'y comprenais manifestement pas grand chose. Bon, il faut dire que je n'utilise pas Word et consort.


----------



## equinoxe28 (5 Avril 2016)

Bonsoir,
Pour info, j'ai finalement pris un iPad Pro 9,7". La fonction True Tone est vraiment très agréable. Il fait des photos magnifiques (même si je ne me vois pas me balader avec l'iPad pour en faire autre qu'à la maison). On verra avec les prochaines version d'iOS si j'ai fait le bon choix mais je me suis dit autant prendre la dernière version sachant que je ne compte pas changer de si tôt mon iPad (le seul et unique que j'avais était le iPad 2 ...).


----------



## matth03 (6 Avril 2016)

Bonjour' pour mon cas j'ai finalement pris l'iPad air 2. 
Les vibrations dûes au volume sont insupportables je vais finalement passer au pro. 

Tu as pris quelle capacité du coup equinoxe28 ? Et quelle utilisation as-tu de l'iPad ?


----------



## equinoxe28 (6 Avril 2016)

@matth03 
Bonjour,
J'ai pris la version de base : 32Go Wifi sachant que je ne mets pas beaucoup d'application enfin pas des jeux ...


----------



## equinoxe28 (6 Avril 2016)

Pour l'utilisation c'est principalement de la consultation internet (Safari, appli d'agrégation de flux RSS, ...), des photos (géniales avec le pro), commandes courses avec appli Chronodrive, transfert flux vidéo vers Apple TV, ...


----------



## matth03 (6 Avril 2016)

D'accord merci, je vais échanger mon iPad Air 2 du coup


----------



## sebd59 (6 Avril 2016)

matth03 a dit:


> D'accord merci, je vais échanger mon iPad Air 2 du coup


Bonjour, j'hésite également pour mon futur achat n'ayant pas d iPad actuellement. 
Lorsque tu parles de vibrations, est ce vraiment si énorme que ça ? 
Avec une smart cover apparemment c'est atténué ? des retours là dessus ?


----------



## matth03 (7 Avril 2016)

Salut Sebd59,
Je suis peut être plus sensible aux vibrations mais je t'avoue que quand je regarde un film dans le coin de l'iPad et que je l'ai donc dans les mains pour faire autre chose, les vibrations sont vraiment insupportables !

Concernant la Smart Cover je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Avril 2016)

N'exagérons rien... Rappelons que le son est une vibration de l'air, et que pour le produire il faut... Vibrer!

J'ai l'iPad air première génération, et l'iPad pro 13", et si le son est incomparable sur la grande tablette, force est de constater que le dos vibre comme l'iPad air (ou un tout petit peu moins mais c'est assez difficile de noter la différence).

On ne peut rien contre les lois de la physique...


----------



## sebd59 (7 Avril 2016)

Quelqu'un d entre vous aurait il cet iPad pour mon donner son avis avec Smart Cover ou autre... 
J hésite vraiment entre le air 2 et pro ...


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## lineakd (7 Avril 2016)

@sebd59, qu'est ce qui te fait hésiter?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Avril 2016)

J'ai le 13" avec une versacover c'est top!


----------



## sebd59 (7 Avril 2016)

@lineakd
Ce qui me fait hésiter c est le prix, il est vrai que 200€ ce n est pas négligeable 
De plus, il possède 32GO contre 64Go de l autre côté 
Mais surtout mon utilisation, ce sera la navigation, des vidéos et quelques applis... 
Je n ai pas besoin du stylet ni du clavier, possédant déjà un MacBook Pro 
Après le fait d avoir le tout dernier avec sa puissance me laisse aussi penser qu il me servira plus longtemps... Et les 4 hauts parleurs ne sont pas négligeables... 
Bref c est le dilemme 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## lineakd (8 Avril 2016)

@sebd59, surtout que tu peux trouver l'air 2 en wifi de 64go à 459€ sur le refurb d'Apple et que c'est une très belle machine pour ce que tu veux en faire. 
J'utilise depuis peu le pro 9,7" mais mon utilisation de l'iPad n'est pas encore à 100% par rapport à celle que j'ai eu avec l'air 2 pendant 18 mois. Car mon pro 9,7" n'est pas encore protégé correctement. J'ai dû me faire rembourser la nouvelle Smart Cover car elle ne s'adapte pas correctement à l'iPad pro 9,7" sans que tu es acheté la coque en silicone. Alors que le clavier, il est adapté mais je ne me sers pas de clavier, ni de stylet. 
Pour l'instant sous iOS 9.3.1, je ne vois pas grande différence dans l'utilisation des deux iPads avec les apps que j'utilise depuis longtemps.


----------



## sebd59 (8 Avril 2016)

L iPad Air 2 est à 499€ neuf chez un revendeur FNAC agréé


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## sebd59 (8 Avril 2016)

J hésite vraiment, je regarde les tests et avis, je verrai bien. 
Tu as pris quelle capacité lineakd ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## lineakd (8 Avril 2016)

@sedb59, j'ai un 128 go mais le 64 go m'aurait suffit mais cette capacité n'existe plus. 
J'ai commencé avec un iPad de 32 go mais j'étais souvent limite, toujours à faire le ménage pour que j'ai une capacité suffisante pour la journée.
Le 16 go pour mon utilisation est un vrai cauchemar. J'ai du utiliser cette capacité sur un iPhone pendant le longtemps et je me battais avec 400 mo restante pour la journée.
Il existe beaucoup de solutions pour utiliser des petites capacités mais il n'y a rien de mieux que d'avoir les fichiers ou les données dans l'iPad. Je m'en sers de quelques unes.
Ces deux ipads ont 2 go de ram donc je pense qu'ils auront une durée semblable pour les màj d'iOS sauf pour certaines fonctions. 
Pour l'air 2, je pense que iOS X, il n'y aura pas de problèmes mais pour iOS XI, j'attendrais les retours ou les versions iOS 11.1 ou 11.2. Je ferais la même chose pour le pro 9,7" même si je pense que je ne le garderai pas aussi longtemps car le 12,9" me convient mieux à cause la taille de l'écran. J'attends simplement la 2 ème ou 3 ème génération de cette iPad.


----------



## Cyrtop (10 Avril 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde
Je viens de passé de l'ipad air 2 au pro un gros caprice personnel
Comme à chaque fois on ressent la différence entre les deux points de vue rapidité des applications
Pour l'écran j'ai directement activé true tonne et je l'aime bien j'ai moins malle aux yeux (placébo ?)
Pour le stockage 128 est un bon compris je pense
Ses un ipad  très agréables sur tous les points comme l'air 2 l'est aussi 
Je l'utilise pour un peu de tout  et c'est très agréable


Cyrtop


----------



## sebd59 (10 Avril 2016)

Bon voilà... Après passage à l Apple Store j ai testé les 2 et demandé conseils à un vendeur. 
Après beaucoup d hésitation et au vue de mon utilisation, j ai choisi l iPad Air 2 qui me suffit amplement... Navigation web, quelques apps, lecture mails et visionnage de vidéo/films...
499€ le modèle 64Go neuf sur le marketplace FNAC. 



Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Avril 2016)

C'est un bon choix, sauf le 64Go qui risque d'être vite trop juste...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (11 Avril 2016)

J'ai la même interrogation, avec un usage différent, je me moque un peu de la puissance, ce que je recherche c'est surtout de passer au 0 papier, l'IPAD pro permet il vraiment de prendre des notes manuscrites dans de bonnes conditions ? et existe 'il un logiciel pour les transcrire de manière dactylographiée ? cela allégerait considérablement ma charge en déplacement ? merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Avril 2016)

Aucune idée je ne me sert pas du pencil sur le mien... Le clavier me suffit amplement... 

D'autres utilisateurs pour aider emmanuel?


----------



## Gladjessca (11 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

Je passe également du Air 2 au Pro 9.7 et j'avoue que les différences au niveau de son et de l'écran sont importantes, rien que pour ces 2 évolutions je ne regrette pas. Le True Tone est très agréable. La puissance est présente et tout va très vite. Une réussite mais qui ne remplace toujours pas le Mac.


----------



## mariol66 (11 Avril 2016)

Je pense aussi changer mon Ipad 2 qui est à bout de souffle depuis pas mal de mois. J'ai essayé de le faire tirer au maximum, mais il devient lent pour tout, même pour le net.
Mon utilisation n'est pas professionnelle juste personnel mais il me sert à pas mal de choses dans ma vie quotidienne (mail, internet, apple music, consultations photo, télé, vidéos, FaceTime...).
Je comptais beaucoup sur l'annonce du nouvel IPad pour le changer, mais le tarif me fait poser pas mal de questions.

Forcement, j'hésite entre un Ipad air 2 et le Pro 9,7", mon utilisation ne justifierait pas un Pro mais comme j'ai gardé mon Ipad 2 pendant 5 ans, je compte refaire la même chose avec le prochain et je pense, à tord peut-être, que le Pro se différenciera du air 2 dans les années à venir.

Je viens d'aller essayer les deux en magasin, à priori difficile de les différencier niveau rapidité pendant ce petit test qui justifierais la augmentation de tarif entre les deux. Par contre j'ai fortement apprécié le True Tone, on voie nettement une différence en activant ou non la fonction mais je me demande si la tendance bleue de l'écran en désactivant la fonction n'est pas accentuée pour voir cette différence (ou qui permet de mieux voir l'écran en extérieur chose que je n'ai pas pu tester).
Autre option intéressante pour le Pro dans mon cas, ce serait la possibilité de l'équiper de l'Apple pencil qui peut être un outil formidable pour ma femme (graphiste et illustratrice).

Je me laisse encore un peut de temps de lecture de test et d'avis d'utilisateurs (surtout ceux qui sont passé du Air 2 au Pro) pour faire mon choix mais le Pro me fait de l'oeil pour l'instant


----------

